
Ask HN: What does it take to make a decentralized Wikipedia? - somid3
Are there any decentralized web servers as we know with simply CRUD statements for files?
======
supdog
Although not a server, you may be interested in InterPlanetary File System
(IPFS), an open protocol for decentralizing data:
[https://ipfs.io](https://ipfs.io)

------
PaulHoule
WebDAV?

